# Thirteen ghosts



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

My wife and I were discussing my garage haunt today and what sort of sound effects we would put in it this year. My wife insisted we get some sound effects from the movie Thirteen Ghosts that came out in 2001. You know, the one with Tony Shalhoub. I can barely remember anything about the movie but apparently the music made an impression on my wife. Does anyone have any clips from that movie? I'll probably be forced to go out and rent the DVD and try to get some samples from it. It looks like they're not producing the soundtrack anymore.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Make sure you're getting the one from the remake by John Frizzell. I found it for sale here -- can't get amazon to open up right now.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Finally got amazon to open. They have used copies.


----------



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Just ordered a copy from Amazon. Haven't ordered used stuff from them before. Hope it works out OK.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry you have to watch that piece of garbage. I feel for you.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I would love to have the soundtrack to the original movie


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I liked the original (William Castle) film......one of my favorite ghost movies........the remake was okay and the sound was great, though. I saw the remake in the theatre and wowee, the sound was cool.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

LOVE the original, but I love classic horror movies. My favorite William Castle flick is "The Tingler", but "13 Ghosts" might just be a close second. In fact, when our group of guys watched the original "13 Ghosts", we had to take a drink every time somebody said "Thirteen". Not bad, except for one scene where somebody whispers "13" like 13 times in a row!

That game is fun with "The Tingler" too .... drink each time somebody says "Tingler". Good times!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just got a DVD of the original 13 Ghosts movie a couple years ago. It came with 3D glasses so you can see the ghosts when they appear. I liked both movies, but I couldn't see where they had much to do with each other besides the title.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

It's nice to see that William Castle gets respect in this thread, you know!

Here's to Castle's original "House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price, in many ways it is the perfect all-purpose spook show movie.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

^ I just watched that the other night.

The "13 Ghosts" from 2001 is so far removed from the original, I was peeved they even used the title. I mean it's totally pointless to use the title when your storyline is nothing like the original, I think they were just cashing in on what they thought was a cool title, and thought of a weak storyline to surround the idea. 

BTW, one last moment of being totally off the topic of the 2001 music...

DL House on Haunted Hill free:
Internet Archive: Details: The House On Haunted Hill

And see William Castle previews here:
Internet Archive: Details: William Castle film previews


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The "House on Haunted Hill" remake from 1999 wasn't much of a remake either. Again ... cool title, and there was the premise of "stay all night and get lots of $$", but that's about all that movie had in common with the original.

When we watched 13 Ghosts, the guy who'd bought it also made a few sets of the "Illusion-O" glasses himself (he had some blue and red tinted plastic from somewhere). I must admit ... the way they filmed the ghosts and with the use of the glasses was pretty effective. 

OK, OK, maybe I should be spending more time in the "Horror Movies" section. Sorry.


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

Sooooo... a few years back i was hunting around for the summoning-binding chant that plays in the background toward the end of the movie (actually why i joined the old forum in the first place). i was successful - but the results are somewhat pathetic. i have a 60 second clip of the chant (923 KB) and would be willing to email it to you.

though if anyone has a better track of the chant i would be very interested in acquiring it - i edit my own music for Oct 31, and the chant makes for cool background to mussorgsky or even nox arcana.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> The "House on Haunted Hill" remake from 1999 wasn't much of a remake either. Again ... cool title, and there was the premise of "stay all night and get lots of $$", but that's about all that movie had in common with the original.
> 
> When we watched 13 Ghosts, the guy who'd bought it also made a few sets of the "Illusion-O" glasses himself (he had some blue and red tinted plastic from somewhere). I must admit ... the way they filmed the ghosts and with the use of the glasses was pretty effective.
> 
> OK, OK, maybe I should be spending more time in the "Horror Movies" section. Sorry.


Maybe we could have a thread there about remakes that... _aren't_. The recent _Day of the Dead_ springs to mind.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I feel that way about the Dawn of the Dead remake. It has zombies and a mall, but (to my mind) has so little substance and so little story compared to the real, original movie. Seemed like a cake that was mostly made of air!

But really, back to the original (sound effects) topic, the William Castle films, I think House on Haunted Hill and 13 Ghosts in particular, have lots of creepy sound that you could play in your home haunt or wherever. It works because it now all has a creepy, classical "old" sound.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> I just got a DVD of the original 13 Ghosts movie a couple years ago. It came with 3D glasses so you can see the ghosts when they appear. I liked both movies, but I couldn't see where they had much to do with each other besides the title.


Cool! I love 3D stuff! Where did you get the DVD from? Id like to track this version down.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

The version on Amazon now does not come w/ the lenses, according to the editorial info. Other places say that it does. Maybe the viewer could be recreated?

The version we have at home does, plus when it was playing around here a couple of years ago, a friend brought me a reproduction pair. (This year, they're showing House of Wax - 3D, and a horror double feature near Halloween.)


----------



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmm, Now I'm intrigued. Just added the original 13 Ghosts to the top of my Netflix list. Its gotta be better than the remake.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, the remake lays on the big money special effects. gory ghosts, MTV editing and what have you. The original goes for simple, spooky thrills and a simple story. 

The original wasn't in 3D, exactly, by the way. The ghosts were printed in red over the black and white film, and you were given a "ghost viewer"...part red and part blue plastic filter to look through. One side would allow you to see the ghosts more clearly when they appeared. The other side would "cancel" the ghost image, if you were so scared that you didn't want to see the ghosts. A great gimmick!


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

> The version we have at home does, plus when it was playing around here a couple of years ago, a friend brought me a reproduction pair. (This year, they're showing House of Wax - 3D, and a horror double feature near Halloween.)


I would love to see House of Wax in 3D. I had the pleasure of seeing Creature From The Black Lagoon in 3D a few years ago during an October run of classic horror films at my local art house theater.

Ive got plenty of the red/blue anaglyphic glasses laying around the house. LOL Just added 5 pair since Disney is airing Hanna Montana in 3D this weekend. My daughter is looking forward to it.

Im gonna have to keep my eyes peeled for the 3D version of the original 13 ghosts.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

tomanderson said:


> Well, the remake lays on the big money special effects. gory ghosts, MTV editing and what have you. The original goes for simple, spooky thrills and a simple story.
> 
> The original wasn't in 3D, exactly, by the way. The ghosts were printed in red over the black and white film, and you were given a "ghost viewer"...part red and part blue plastic filter to look through.  One side would allow you to see the ghosts more clearly when they appeared. The other side would "cancel" the ghost image, if you were so scared that you didn't want to see the ghosts. A great gimmick!


That is a great gimmick!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Coffindan said:


> Cool! I love 3D stuff! Where did you get the DVD from? Id like to track this version down.


I got my DVD online a couple years ago, but I don't recall the anme of it. I think I found them through Google search. I thought at one time about riping the movie to YouTube, but it would take so many parts it would take forever to do. Myself it wasn't the #d thing that attracted me. I just like the story better than the remake. 

My DVD didn't have glasses, but a card with the red "Ghost Viewer" lens, and the blue "Ghost Remover" lens:










Speaking of William Castle. Here's one of my favorite Halloween Sotry Lps based on his series "William Castle's Ghost Story":

*"William Castle's Ghost Story"*


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one nifty looking "Illusion-O" set! I love the gimmick! I'll have to search this particular one out.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can find the sets on ebay sometimes. I'm not sure if anyone has the DVD set availbale with the viewer or not. I wish I could remember where I ordered mine, but I don't. I know I found it via Google, but not sure what words I plugged in to make it come up.


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

was this about the sound clips or about the cinematography?

i have the summoning chant - 60 seconds with noises of the machine and ghosts - this was not clipped from the movie - so no dialog or movie sounds. it might be from the DVD menu - i dont know - dont own it.


----------



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

Just got the soundtrack in the mail. Fairly disappointed in it... It is just the orchestral score with no scary effects so I'm afraid it will do no good for my haunt. Oh well, 13 bucks down the drain.

Where did you get the summoning chant, theVanyr?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

ChiliPete said:


> Just got the soundtrack in the mail. Fairly disappointed in it... It is just the orchestral score with no scary effects so I'm afraid it will do no good for my haunt. Oh well, 13 bucks down the drain.
> 
> Where did you get the summoning chant, theVanyr?


Our good friend melty here has them on his site for free download.
4shared, Online file sharing and storage
password- hauntforum. go to voices & laughter,scroll down to chant,chant loud,
halloween chanyt & final chant.They are a little different adjusted versions & final chant is looped. He also has alot of other sound effects & stuff. Look for Zombie island uprising & the grounds alive. Check them all out,there are alot of good stuff there.


----------

